# VCX - Vicinity Centres



## System (12 December 2011)

> *Centro Retail Australia Shares Begin Trading on ASX After Restructure Deal*
> _By Sarah McDonald - Dec 5, 2011 3:41 PM GMT+1000_
> 
> Centro Retail Australia shares began trading today after Centro Properties Group (CNP) shareholders and lenders agreed to a plan to wipe out A$2.9 billion ($3 billion) of debt, allowing the creation of the new entity.




More: http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...egin-trading-in-sydney-after-restructure.html

For all previous discussion, please refer to the CNP thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5134


----------



## PinguPingu (5 December 2012)

*Re: CRF - Centro Retail Australia*

All time high today, but still seems to be stuck in closing auction


----------



## skc (5 December 2012)

*Re: CRF - Centro Retail Australia*



PinguPingu said:


> All time high today, but still seems to be stuck in closing auction




They released an announcement late in the day so they missed the closing auction.

Will resume tomorrow as per usual.


----------



## System (26 January 2013)

*Re: CRF - Centro Retail Australia*

On January 25, 2013, Centro Retail Australia (CRF) changed its name to Federation Centres (FDC).


----------



## VSntchr (4 August 2015)

*Re: FDC - Federation Centres*

Wow - the market really has an issue with the new CEO. Or perhaps the uncertainty around why the sudden change up is causing the sell down. Second day of selling now down to $2.77 from $3.00.


----------



## skc (4 August 2015)

*Re: FDC - Federation Centres*



VSntchr said:


> Wow - the market really has an issue with the new CEO. Or perhaps the uncertainty around why the sudden change up is causing the sell down. Second day of selling now down to $2.77 from $3.00.




It's all very odd isn't it.

Or may be they don't like the stupid new name "Vicinity Centres".

Or may be this from 17 June is coming back to fore.



> The future Federation Centres distribution policy is under review and will be advised to the market at the time of the 2015 Full Year results announcement.




Or may be the market is just being wrong as it always is.


----------



## VSntchr (4 August 2015)

*Re: FDC - Federation Centres*



skc said:


> It's all very odd isn't it.
> 
> Or may be they don't like the stupid new name "Vicinity Centres".
> 
> ...




Or maybe they got a whiff they I had a pair on with ABP. Was my last pair before reporting season...always nice to end on a huge loss


----------



## skc (4 August 2015)

*Re: FDC - Federation Centres*



VSntchr said:


> Or maybe they got a whiff they I had a pair on with ABP. Was my last pair before reporting season...always nice to end on a huge loss




That's tough. Almost as bad as a REIT takeover loss! Not sure what drug ABP is on today. I have a small short at current price but it feels like one of those broker upgrade moves.


----------



## VSntchr (4 August 2015)

*Re: FDC - Federation Centres*



skc said:


> That's tough. Almost as bad as a REIT takeover loss! Not sure what drug ABP is on today. I have a small short at current price but it feels like one of those broker upgrade moves.



Yeah I agree. 
Perhaps Credit Suisse (who put the note out on FDC today) are shuffling over. 

The ascent has been capped at resistance so not a bad R:R short here...also FDC appears to have some strong depth support at 280-281 for the last couple of hours. Regardless, the damage has been done.


----------



## nulla nulla (4 August 2015)

*Re: FDC - Federation Centres*

I got on at $2.77 for my super and $2.81 for the personal portfolio. I'll ride this whether it dips further or recovers from here, target price around $3.01. 

It is the same infrastructure as was promoted as the basis of the take-over/merger with Novion only now the CEO will be from Novion and not Federation Centres. I can't remember how the new FDC board was to be made up following the merger but it is starting to look like a reverse take over and now the shake-out of old FDC management has started.

Turnover has been fairly solid with a lot of support around the $2.80 mark.


----------



## SilverRanger (4 August 2015)

*Re: FDC - Federation Centres*



VSntchr said:


> Or maybe they got a whiff they I had a pair on with ABP. Was my last pair before reporting season...always nice to end on a huge loss




FDC/ABP! Ouch that's probably the unluckiest REIT combo of the year! I too was too naive to think there was no big deal (in fact logical) in having the bigger firm's CEO running the merged company, and decided to hold on and see what happens,  big mistake!


----------



## System (2 November 2015)

On November 2nd, 2015, Federation Centres (FDC) changed its name and ASX code to Vicinity Centres (VCX).


----------



## nulla nulla (9 November 2015)

Todays announcement, in respect of Human Resources Management changes, could be seen as indicative of the new board and CEO consolidating their grip on the control of the new merged company and the direction in which it is likely to go. 

It is like watching the structure and management of the old CFX versus the structure and management of the old FDC and who is going to come out in control as against who thought they were going to come out in control. 

To me it looks like CFX (NVN) has merged with and taken over FDC (even though the merger/acquisition originated with FDC). Given their respective track records (debt gearing levels, etc), this may not be such a bad thing.

Disclaimer:  I have bought back into VCX today at $2.84.


----------



## nulla nulla (20 March 2017)

There hasn't been a lot of recent activity in this thread so I though it may be worthwhile throwing up a long term chart as well as a table comparing the share information over the past three or so years.













Disclaimer: The table information is taken from the A-REIT Tables posted previously. Accordingly if there were any errors in those tables then they have been repeated in this table.


----------

